
Americans wary of Facebook 'power,' survey shows - elorant
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-03-americans-wary-facebook-power-survey.html
======
hilbert42
Upsetting really, but expected. It demonstrates the real power of propaganda
when it's crafted by these huge tech giants.

It also shows that when change eventually comes that it'll likely begin
outside the US (with stats like that US politicians would dare not act).

